# Hello! I'm new...



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi There! I'm new here, and just thought I would take a minute to introduce myself. My name is Jennifer, I have been obsessed with Halloween since I was a little girl. I attempted my first yard haunt when I was ten years old. My dad helped me with it for several years after that, and we grew our little haunt into something fairly formidable, but then (cue sad violin music) I went and grew up and moved out and got poor...no more yard haunt. A decade, two kids, and a husband a later, I finally have the rescources to create what I've always wanted to do!! We had a little haunt last year, but this is our first year to really go for it!! Wish us luck!! 
I'n looking forward to getting to know you guys and sharing ideas!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Jennifer/nixie. Looking forward to seeing some pics. You'll find more ideas than you could ever do here. Where are you haunting?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Welcome nixie and good luck this year. Definitely lots of ideas and great people to bounce ideas off of on here.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome nixie!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome Jennifer... and good luck!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome nixie...


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome Nixie. You're our kind!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

hello nixie. have a blast with the haunt...that's what it is all about.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Welcome aboard


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello & Welcome


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

almost missed one...that was close!

Oh, welcome.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and welcome


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome to HF, nixie! Be sure to share pics when you can.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Jen, Sounds like you're all geared up for it !!!!! It doesn't take much more thann the love of haunting to wind up with a fun night! Best of luck to you.


----------



## choman77034 (Sep 11, 2008)

Welcome to the best place to "FEED YOUR NEED". Good luck with this years haunt!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum! We love pictures!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi Jennifer - welcome back to the game!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

